# Is this roof quality or strange??



## RogerBL (Aug 23, 2019)

Recently in the market for a new build. A developer (described as high-end) has offered a property in which the roofing nails on the edge are galvanized, highly visible and the work seems sloppy. See attached.

Is this standard work and acceptable??

Thanks for any advice


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

That is a proper installation of rake tiles


----------

